# Vote for your favorite design of the past 12 months.



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most of these cars I have featured as car of the day or you may have not seen images of them, if so then a Google search will reveal them and then you can decide. These past 12 months have turned up some superb car designs, be they production ready models or simply concepts. Choosing the best design won't be easy so that's where you Detailing world members come in. So go ahead and pick your best design. Some of you may wonder where are the three big German brands? Well I didn't think that design wise they have moved on far enough and the cars I have posted on this poll deserve to be here.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The Skoda Superb was a little off (renders anyway) but the actual vehicle getting released in september is better IMO.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

svended said:


> The Skoda Superb was a little off but the actual vehicle getting released in september is better IMO.


Does look good doesn't it? It's up against some stiff competition so will be interesting to see how it fairs.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's hard to compare best designs, for me, when putting a hatch against a super car.

I've gone for the Ferrari as it excites me as a car. A few other cars there that I really like including the Nissan Sway. It's a really modern and different design, but I'd always want the Ferrari more. Not sure that is purely because it is the best design though.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Does look good doesn't it? It's up against some stiff competition so will be interesting to see how it fairs.


Configurator (in German, but right click and change to English) for the new Superb.

http://skoda-cc.cloudapp.net/deu/deu/de-de


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I went for the xf, i prefer the octavia to the superb but as for the Ferrari, just leaves me cold. The last Ferrari i saw that i desperately wanted, other than the LaFerrari was the F12 but each to their own i guess


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Nissan Sway - would chop the Juke in for one of these tomorrow :thumb::argie:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Shocked myself here but the ford gt


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Ferrari.

Dat curvature&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dougnorwich said:


> Shocked myself here but the ford gt


What in particular has shocked you fella?


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

XC90, can't beat Swedish design for interiors and so much more individual than any of the competition.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

XC90 - a leap forward rather than an over cautious evolution of existing model combined with an incredibly clever engine architecture range and a genuinely great interior where the "less is more" approach has been fully embraced


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Agree on the XC90, looks awesome... But expensive.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

transtek said:


> XC90, can't beat Swedish design for interiors and so much more individual than any of the competition.





andy665 said:


> XC90 - a leap forward rather than an over cautious evolution of existing model combined with an incredibly clever engine architecture range and a genuinely great interior where the "less is more" approach has been fully embraced


^^^This:thumb:


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

I've gone for the new MX5 but then I would as I just love these little Roadsters.

My current toy is the mk3 version and always look forward to those sunny days when I can drop the hood and give it a blast.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's early days I know but so far it's a really close poll with no run away leader.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Another vote for Ferrari here :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Went for the Ford GT. Nothing else in the list really that gets me excited. 

Ferrari - looks too similiar to the 458 and although it does look good, they could have gone bonkers on it. 

Mazda MX5 - Too "hairdresser" for me Im afraid. Its too dinky giving the impression of a girls car.

Ford GT - I really like it, from every angle! It almost reminds me of a Saleen S7. 

Jaguar XF - I like how it looks from the front but thats it and even then, its the top spec one. I think someone dropped a bollock when they were doing the rear. Its not cohesive, kind of like a great designer had a go at the front and then the rear was done by an apprentice. Too similiar to the XE too, where have the days gone when different models actually looked different in a brand.

DBX - Worst Aston Design in years, enough said. Its a breed between a DB9 and some SUV resulting in a weird crossover

Mclaren - Looks good but not really a design piece. Few details here and there are odd.

Bentley EXP - Not bad, Awkward headlights but that interior is quite special. 

Nissan Sway - Cant really describe this one. I dont think its ugly, yet I dont think its beautiful either. Hats off to them if they actually make it without changing anything though.

Skoda Superb - Just no. Cant see where the design element is. It just looks like a car a kid draws when he's in year 4.

Volvo XC90 - I like the front, thor's hammer looks quite cool. Rear ruins it for me, too reminiscent of Volvo estates. I feel like they could have made the rear sleeker instead of the chunky look at the back. Nevertheless, I would buy if they offered a decent V6 Petrol. The 2.0l 4 pots dont do it for me Im afraid.


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Mazda MX5 - Too "hairdresser" for me Im afraid. Its too dinky giving the impression of a girls car.
> 
> Oh this old egg, wandered how long it would take for someone to regurgitate this stereotypical response.
> 
> Can only assume you've never driven one as if you had you would realise it's a real drivers car. :thumb:


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SPARTAN said:


> Rayaan said:
> 
> 
> > Mazda MX5 - Too "hairdresser" for me Im afraid. Its too dinky giving the impression of a girls car.
> ...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Dont need to drive one. Ive heard nothing but praise about how they drive but stereotypical or not, imagine rolling up next to the new Mustang in an MX5 lol. They could have atleast buffed it up a bit


The Mustang isn't fighting for sales with the MX5 though. They are two completely different cars. One is a small lightweight 2 seater open top, the other is a large, heavy 4 seater Coupe/GT car.

Unless you drive a McLaren P1 or a La Ferrari, something is always going to outdo you when it rolls up.

Is there really much you can do with a small two seater convertible to make it manly in your eyes?

You are quite critical of buyers of German cars as they buy their cars on perceived image, and the fact they look all too similar and boring to you.

However here we have Mazda offering something a little different, but you are criticising that and dismissing it based on the stereotypical image.

It seems a bit of double standards that you criticise others for using image for buying a car, when you do too.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Kerr said:


> The Mustang isn't fighting for sales with the MX5 though. They are two completely different cars. One is a small lightweight 2 seater open top, the other is a large, heavy 4 seater Coupe/GT car.
> 
> Unless you drive a McLaren P1 or a La Ferrari, something is always going to outdo you when it rolls up.
> 
> ...


Let me reiterate this is a "design" thread, its kind of written in the title, you might want to read the title if you missed that. No one said anything about buying or not buying the Mazda.

I have literally just said what rolls through my head the first time I see a car and as its a "design" thread no ****s are given for how a car drives or feels, its all in the bodywork.

Also, brand image, and stereotypical images are two totally different things. It appears that most non-car folk buy a car based on the badge. It also appears that most guys wouldn't be seen dead in a Fiat Cinquecento as its gives a stereotype of a girl's car. (watch inbetweeners, you'll see what I mean)

Also, a Porsche Boxster looks pretty manly, so does a Z4.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Stop with the personal comments please..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> Let me reiterate this is a "design" thread, its kind of written in the title, you might want to read the title if you missed that. No one said anything about buying or not buying the Mazda.
> 
> I have literally just said what rolls through my head the first time I see a car and as its a "design" thread no ****s are given for how a car drives or feels, its all in the bodywork.
> 
> ...


Calm down. I only asked a question of you to try and gauge what you are getting it by your posts.

Yes I did read it was a design post.

What's the difference between a brand image and a stereotypical image? Surely a brand image is based on stereotypes as well?

As I said, you've had a go at others for buying due to stereotypes, but I'm just reading you applying them too.

What makes a car a hairdresser's car? If you weren't using stereotypes, surely a feminine car would have been a fairer description? Hairdresser's car is a derogatory description.

Again the Boxter isn't in the same class of car as a MX5. The Z4 with a small engine isn't that close either.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I've always liked MX5s and the new one is really aggressive looking and that's something the MX5 has always lacked, i really like it and want one. However my vote goes for the Ford GT, that is simply an awesome looking machine that gives me a little tingle downstairs!

I'm not really sure how the likes of the XF, Suberb and CX90 can even compare, but i guess the old adage of 'beauty is in the eye of the beholder' is very true.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

SPARTAN said:


> Rayaan said:
> 
> 
> > Then you're obviously self conscious and lack confidence.
> ...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

last time i'll say keep this polite and on topic


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, someone's bored, let's just say i will take a very dim view if this carries on :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It will be a crying shame if this thread gets locked, there has been some very good opinions on this topic.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

There has been some seriously nicely designed cars lately and although I'm no expert in design, my favourite is the Bentley EXP10 Speed Six. I thought it was stunning, inside and out.

There are many other nice ones in that list too.

Golden age of car design?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> There has been some seriously nicely designed cars lately and although I'm no expert in design, my favourite is the Bentley EXP10 Speed Six. I thought it was stunning, inside and out.
> 
> There are many other nice ones in that list too.
> 
> Golden age of car design?


I'm not sure about the golden age of car design. I guess we'll know in 30 years from now and we see how many become proper classics.

Cars are more calculated these days and many miss the charm of older cars.

The other thing is many are all too similar. Looks at how many car of the day threads end up saying that car in one car mixed with another. A lot of designers do appear to have run out of ideas.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> I'm not sure about the golden age of car design. I guess we'll know in 30 years from now and we see how many become proper classics.
> 
> Cars are more calculated these days and many miss the charm of older cars.
> 
> The other thing is many are all too similar. Looks at how many car of the day threads end up saying that car in one car mixed with another. A lot of designers do appear to have run out of ideas.


The problem is the homologation regulations - having seen first hand the criteria that need to be met - over 1,000 A4 pages its amazing we have any differentiation at all

Legislation has gone crazy, the focus should be on making roads safer and raising driving standards, not simply making vehicles as safe as possible


----------

